# DMiles at PG!!!



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

are you serious? DMiles can't handle for a SG, but a PG!?!?!

i have a $5 bet with a cavs friend of mine and i feel great now that he's playing PG...no doubt i'll win my Heat better than Cavs bet.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he's been assigned that position for defensive matchup. lebron, davis, and miles should all be bringing the ball up the court. also, dmiles has some serious skill with the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> he's been assigned that position for defensive matchup. lebron, davis, and miles should all be bringing the ball up the court. also, dmiles has some serious skill with the ball.


yeah. what he said.

His handles are enough that they wanted to play him at point last year. I just wonder about his knees. Chasing those point guards around tends to wear out the bigger guys knees, at least as far as I've seen...Last year when they tried miles at that slot he blew out his knee...last year the blazers had Pippen play the PG...he blew out his knee. It's not that either of them can't do it, it's just that it may be too much to ask them to put significant defensive minutes in that slow. But I guess that's what Bremer and Ollie are for.

Silas rotations this season are going to be very interesting. He has a lot to work with in the back court.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> also, dmiles has some serious skill with the ball.


I just don't see it..... I saw Miles fumble more fast break passes then anyone else on the team last year... and I saw him throw errant passes on fast breaks as much as Smush did.

And in the half court, he hasn't made the kind of entry passes that show me he is a point.

Yeah, I know we will use a multitude of guys to bring the ball up.... I just think we should put a true point at the point (Ollie or Bremer), and Miles should come in off the bench. LeBron shouldn't be played more than 28-32 minutes anyway his first season, so there are plenty of minutes for Miles to get in relief of James and Ricky. Besides, we are gonna set a team record for turnovers this year... we can kinda keep that from happening more so with a real point running things IMO.

Miles on defense at the point?.... yeah, that I can see and I like.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

defense yes

but offense...Miles is a horrible PG...bad decision making and not a good passer....Cleveland wont do anything with him at PG


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> defense yes
> 
> but offense...Miles is a horrible PG...bad decision making and not a good passer....Cleveland wont do anything with him at PG


Lebron is going to be taking care of the decision making I think, and most of the good passing.

Kid should have had 10 assists looking at the highlights tonight.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Lebron is going to be taking care of the decision making I think, and most of the good passing.
> ...


Yeah, and half of his assists are gonna be the sort that Bird and Magic made... no lookers, half-court fast break bounce passes, touch passes in the paint..... sweet! Generally Z, Booz, and Ricky have good hands too, so once they all get on the same page and start EXPECTING the unexpected pass, things will get crazy wild good!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

He will do pretty well i think in this role. Good decision by Silas


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Miles had 8 assist last game that is pretty good for 26 minutes and also had 13 points and 7 rebs


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I dont like it. Just for the simple fact that I feel the Cavs need Bron Juanny and Ricky all startign to wina ny games. It's not anythin against D, it's jsut that I think each of thoase 3 guys is way too talented to not start. I'm starting 2 think of the idea fo D at the 4 would be their best option, it woudl definitely be the msot talented one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I dont like it. Just for the simple fact that I feel the Cavs need Bron Juanny and Ricky all startign to wina ny games. It's not anythin against D, it's jsut that I think each of thoase 3 guys is way too talented to not start. I'm starting 2 think of the idea fo D at the 4 would be their best option, it woudl definitely be the msot talented one.


I don't think you could get good value doing that trade though. Because you already have boozer. So you're either wanting a superstar power forward to start over boozer, or a guy who could play behind boozer, the former would be too much to ask for miles alone, and the latter would be too little to ask for.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Juan is hurt.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you could get good value doing that trade though. Because you already have boozer. So you're either wanting a superstar power forward to start over boozer, or a guy who could play behind boozer, the former would be too much to ask for miles alone, and the latter would be too little to ask for.


I said nothing abotu a trade, wonder where you got that from?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Like Starbury pointed out... Juanny's hurt and there really isn't a time table as of yet for when he'll return... Miles..Ricky..Bron is gonna cause all types of mismatches... A combo guard who's unwillin to pass in Wags at the point wit Ricky and Bron on the wings is askin for trouble iMO... Peace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I said nothing abotu a trade, wonder where you got that from?


your last sentence in your original post I misconstrued as D for a 4. So yeah forget all that little trade ramble there. I personally think the cavs should keep them all at least through this year, see what happens.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Last year when they tried miles at that slot he blew out his knee...


I don't think so. If I recall Miles had knee surgery last off season he just took a long time to fully recover.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

I thougt LeBron was


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> I thougt LeBron was


Now, I'm starting to think he may be also. With the way he's been passing, and not scoring much, maybe all those intial thoughts he would be may be right. I think it makes msot sense 2 give ricky a chance and if he can't do it, give Bron the opportunity.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think so. If I recall Miles had knee surgery last off season he just took a long time to fully recover.


Are you sure? I remember him tearing it up in preseason last year and getting people talking, then getting injured, coming back and then taking the rest of the season off on the court.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think I agree with OUTLAW... I think Miles had off-season surgery, and did not spend a lot of time doing his rehab.. he was making a movie in Seattle or something.... and when the season opened, his knee wasn't strong and he had no energy basically. I don't remember him getting a serious injury during the season.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wagner would have gotten the start, I think, were he not injured.

Miles, Davis, and LeBron cause some huge matchup problems, forcing almost every lineup they play against to play big. For a lot of teams, that won't be easy.

Miles is quick, lengthy, and smart enough to play D on point guards, which is just scary. But Ricky and LeBron are going to have to handle whoever the wings are, since Miles can't be in two places at once.

On offense, the lineup rocks the world if they have the right chemistry. Z is the post option, LeBron is the creator, though Miles brings the ball up he can be a finisher, and Davis is the all-purpose guy. Boozer cleans the glass.

This season has a lot of doubts, but next season is going to look mighty interesting.


----------

